# Novel Approaches To Treatment: Probiotics



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI PDF Format you need adobe reader which a lot of computers have.Expert Insights: Y. Ringel, MD on Novel Approaches to Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf


----------

